# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  new shed

## Old Paul

Hi all
I am thinking of insulating the west faceing wall of my new shed with pink batts and yellow tounge  flooring sheets, does this sound feasable?
Thanks
Paul

----------


## wheelinround

Does Paul next door neighbour did his cut down sound great too just seal everything well

----------


## munruben

Sounds good to me :2thumbsup:

----------

